# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Extremely strong feeling of love in a dream?

## Erii

Ok last night I had a lot o intense dreams
I had one dream where I was in an assembly and we had to get in groups, no one knew eachother and me and this boy were the only two peope left, so we were automatically put together, he had awesome blonde hair and a blue v neck shirt, he was tall and he was really cute, (I don't know him in real life), so we were in a group, and we bonded and we would hang out and I loved him, but he was suicidal and I had such strong feeling toward him, we walked to his house and his family was rich and he had a nice house, we were home alone there and talked, as I said he was suicidal but I felt so worried about him and I was so connected with him, this morning when I woke up I felt weird and it felt so real, I was like in love with him and all throughout today (I had the dream last night, I woke up at 7 and now it's 11) anytime I think about it, it just makes me feel happy
I probably feel wierd but I can't describe it
Has anyone else felt this way about a dream?

----------


## Velzhaed

Yeah, it happens. As we know from looking at the brain while dreaming the emotions that you feel are really being triggered. So in a nightmare you feel real fear, in a dream like the one you had you feel real affection. And just like some nightmares can be so intense we still feel off-put after we wake, some times we can still feel that warm glow too. One of the nice things about your brain is that when it wants to put together a romantic interest for you it can pick the best parts of all the folks you've ever dated and make one hell of a match.  :smiley:

----------


## Hyu

In one of the first lucids I had after joinig dreamviews, I was engaged to a beautiful girl, perfect in every way, and she was pregnant with my child.
In real life, I am single, and I have never had thoughts of getting married or becoming a father.
The emotions I felt in this dream were insanely strong though, it's an experience I'll hopefully never forget.
It was not only the strong connection and love I felt for my fiancee, but also that unknown sense of protection I had for my soon to be born child.

----------


## NrElAx

I think someone made a thread like this, but I feel that emotions in dreams are always stronger in life because there's no distractions in the dreams. I've had several dreams where I meet a girl and I instantly feel this extraordinary love towrds her and a lot of the time I wake up still having that feeling.

----------


## Erii

> Yeah, it happens. As we know from looking at the brain while dreaming the emotions that you feel are really being triggered. So in a nightmare you feel real fear, in a dream like the one you had you feel real affection. And just like some nightmares can be so intense we still feel off-put after we wake, some times we can still feel that warm glow too. One of the nice things about your brain is that when it wants to put together a romantic interest for you it can pick the best parts of all the folks you've ever dated and make one hell of a match.



 now that you mention it, that makes sense  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

> In one of the first lucids I had after joinig dreamviews, I was engaged to a beautiful girl, perfect in every way, and she was pregnant with my child.
> In real life, I am single, and I have never had thoughts of getting married or becoming a father.
> The emotions I felt in this dream were insanely strong though, it's an experience I'll hopefully never forget.
> It was not only the strong connection and love I felt for my fiancee, but also that unknown sense of protection I had for my soon to be born child.



 it's crazy how you can have such strong feelings for something in your mind, crazy feeling $

----------


## Erii

> I think someone made a thread like this, but I feel that emotions in dreams are always stronger in life because there's no distractions in the dreams. I've had several dreams where I meet a girl and I instantly feel this extraordinary love towrds her and a lot of the time I wake up still having that feeling.



Yeah Its the end of the day right now and thinking of that dream still brings happiness, I wish I met this dc in real life... He seemed so real!

----------


## kammy

why do we dream about people we've never met.. yet we still feel connected to them like we have? is that some kind of projection of ourselves?

----------


## Erii

> why do we dream about people we've never met.. yet we still feel connected to them like we have? is that some kind of projection of ourselves?



That's just what I was thinking  :smiley:

----------


## Philosopher8659

What I got from lucid dreaming is in my language and experience.

----------


## Burned up

> why do we dream about people we've never met.. yet we still feel connected to them like we have? is that some kind of projection of ourselves?



It's common enough, for sure.  And in my thinking it's a kind of projection, except we're projecting our need for love onto a dream character.  (Happens in life too, which is why we get hurt so much).

But why not turn the issue on its head?  How is it in deams we can feel intimate and secure with anyone (or anything) but in waking life we become so choosy?

----------


## Hyu

> How is it in deams we can feel intimate and secure with anyone (or anything) but in waking life we become so choosy?



I'd say because in waking life we're afraid to get hurt, so we are much more concerned and protective.
This is not the case in a lucid dream. (at least not for me)

----------


## NrElAx

I had a weird love dream last night. During a dream I had a memory of this woman I was with. She was in her late 30s and we had done some sexual thing in the memory. But during the dream I found her apartment but I just couldn't find her. I was wanted to see her so badly, but everywhere I looked she was nowhere to be found. It was weird because I had a memory of her within the dream, not from real life. She might have been in my dream before, and in my next dream I was trying to find her. So I could have been a continued dream.

----------


## Puffin

> I had a weird love dream last night. During a dream I had a memory of this woman I was with. She was in her late 30s and we had done some sexual thing in the memory. But during the dream I found her apartment but I just couldn't find her. I was wanted to see her so badly, but everywhere I looked she was nowhere to be found. It was weird because I had a memory of her within the dream, not from real life. She might have been in my dream before, and in my next dream I was trying to find her. So I could have been a continued dream.



There's such a thing as deja vu within dreams, as well as "false memories" like what you described. I've experienced it too.

As for the OP's question, yes, I've felt love in a dream once. But I'm unsure if it was similar to the real thing, because I don't think I've ever felt love (in the purest sense of the word) before.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> There's such a thing as deja vu within dreams, as well as "false memories" like what you described. I've experienced it too.
> 
> As for the OP's question, yes, I've felt love in a dream once. But I'm unsure if it was similar to the real thing, because I don't think I've ever felt love (in the purest sense of the word) before.



Do you actually believe that love is something you feel? If it is, how can it ever be shared?

----------


## lucyoncolorado

I think sometimes strong emotions in dreams just stick with us for a while.  You really feel the emotion in your body and mind regardless of whether or not the circumstances of the dream are real.  The characters and settings might be false, but the manifestation of the emotion is real.  So you're going to feel it during the day.  It's like when you have a scary dream and wake up spooked.

----------

